# who is making the best drop bag?



## rsmiller (Jun 28, 2004)

Looking for a heavy duty bag to use on my 16' cat for big trips - i.e. grand. 

Who is making the best bag? SolGear, Stiches, TuffRiverStuff... any suggestions?

I like to SolGear bag but am unwilling to pay the cost. Thoughts?


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Check out whitewaterworthy.com. They can customize just about anything you need.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm real pleased with my stitches bag. Jan built it to my specs for my 18' round boat in a timely manner at a good price. I think most companys use the same type of mesh. I like stitches because I could talk directly with the person building my bag and there was no middle man to screw up my dimensions. I hear good things about TRS as well. I think he's out of salida CO. I lived in CO for 20 years so supporting locals was a plus for me.


----------



## Murdog (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with Spider. I like Jan at Stitches. She works fast, and you get to deal directly with the person making your bag. We've purchased 3 drop bags and a captain's bag from her for our Cat and Raft. Well made and worth the money.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Those are all good gear makers. I would add the Summit in Flag to that list. I personaly have had great luck with Jan at Stiches. She is pleasant to work with, and makes great stuff.


----------



## Sam Arnold IV (Aug 17, 2009)

*Another for Jan at Stitches & Stuff*

I've worked with both Jan at S&S and Ray, I believe, at Tuff River Stuff. They are both bomber and couldn't be happier with either. I usually call Jan because she likes my Kentucky accent ;-).


----------



## jturnrey (Feb 15, 2010)

Jason of Wet Dreams sews up a storm in Flagstaff. He can make pretty much anything to spec and very well


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Gear for Whitewater Rafting, Float Fishing , Kayaking,

Jan at Stitches and Stuff is the best person to work with. I made a custom stern bag and a some other custom side bags and front bag. She worked with all my custom sizes. I made a mistake on the measurements and she didn't charge me anything to redo some straps. Definitely give her a call.


----------



## Doubledown (Sep 23, 2008)

Another vote for Jason at Wet Dreams in Flag. Top quality and adaptable to your needs.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Ray at Tuff River Stuff has done all my custom work. He does a great job, his stuff is bomber proof and he is very fast. Very personal services.

I'm not dinging anyone else, I just always work with Ray.


----------



## coronet (Mar 29, 2007)

Second that for Ray at Tuff River Stuff, everything he's made for us is bomber including our new drop bags, made from the same burly fabric as the everything bag and reinforced on the sides and bottom with wide webbing which items rest on. they are far more sturdy than other popular quality drop bags ive used.


----------



## BamaRafter (Mar 21, 2013)

*Jan at Stichs N' Stuuf*

I second Spider, Jan does excellent work at a fair price and on time to the day.


----------



## cpollema (Mar 9, 2009)

Jan at S&S has made me multiple drop bags and everything bags. She is always pleasant to deal with and does excellent work. She is also willing and able to customize. I'm sure the others mentioned do good work, but I will stay with Jan.


----------



## tcat (Mar 4, 2011)

another vote for Jan. Always a pleasure doing business with her.


----------



## gonetogamehenge (May 17, 2009)

My vote goes to Jan. I've only dealt with her, but I've been very happy. Good customer service, really quick delivery and a quality product.


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

Another for S&S. Great to work with and bomber stuff. and stitches....


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll toss one in there for Jason at Wet Dreams! Great service and fantastic quality!

Wet Dreams


----------



## ColoradoJudd (Sep 10, 2010)

Almost everyone uses the same material. Not sure where you are located RS.
If you need a custom size call Jan at Stitches N Stuff. Great company.

http://stitchesnstuff91.com/dropbags/standardopendropbags.html

Down River also has standard drop bags for a couple bucks less than SNS.

http://downriverequip.com/index.php/featured/drop-bags.html

Both Colorado Companies.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Another vote for jan. i sew my own stuff, and that fabric is nearly impossible to find retail. So she just sold me a bunch for my own use. What a sweetheart.


----------



## wetrabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

Another for Jan at S&S. I needed a custom bag just over a week out from a grand trip... Her response was " Thats plenty of time. No worries."


----------

